# PTSB mobile APP very annoying restriction



## landlord (11 Mar 2014)

I Recently switched from Danske bank to PTSB. 
PTSBs mobile APP only let's you view the last 20 transactions. This to me is a massive and very frustrating restriction. With Danske bank when you scrolled down to the bottom of the list of transactions another load of transactions would simply download and appear. Twelve months worth of transactions could be viewed. 
With Danske bank you could click on an individual transaction for more information. For example whether the transaction was a standing order or a direct debit and from account and to account info, not with PTSB. 
I only entered a 4 digit pin to get into my Danske bank app. Very Quick for account viewing!!!! (Only then requiring another level of security for transferring money to other accounts). For PTSB, first it's a 10 digit number, then a long pass code/number, then extra PIN numbers. The process takes much much longer. I use the app far less than Danskes app because if this.
Also with the Danske app you could send Danske bank messages and receive them.


----------



## michaelm (11 Mar 2014)

You should consider emailing any suggested refinements to information@permanenttsb.ie


----------



## landlord (11 Mar 2014)

Yep thanks already did that


----------



## DingDing (11 Mar 2014)

Any ideas who has the best iPhone and iPad apps of the competition.  The Danske app was excellent, very easy to log into and great information available.


----------



## potnoodler (12 Mar 2014)

Security card was always a pain tho even to send a mail. Ulster ok no email tho..Same as pstb and Yes its a long route to get in


----------



## hippy1975 (12 Mar 2014)

The Ulster Bank mobile app is good IMO, one code to get in and a large amount of history viewable, click for more details within the transaction etc. 
I have an AIB acc as well and find the mobile app not as clear to read as regards what's a credit tran and what's a debit, and also AIB seem to take longer to reflect Visa debit trans.
Agree with OP, PTSB's app is rubbish and the main site isn't great either, I use it for my brother and its a pain compared to UB or even AIB


----------



## landlord (14 Mar 2014)

Sent this additional email in to them this morning.......
Hi I phoned the other day complaining that your online app only allows viewing of the last 20 transactions. I was told not to use the app but instead try viewing open 24 through your mobile phones web browser......Safari for me. I tried this and I have exactly the same problem. Only 20 transactions visible. So for any of your customers who only have tablets or smart phones, this is going to be a very big issue!!!!


----------



## gipimann (14 Mar 2014)

Is there not a button at the end of the list of transactions to allow you to view more transactions?  I know there is on the desktop site (using Chrome).

Does the desktop site work on all web browsers, I wonder?


----------



## landlord (14 Mar 2014)

I have just tried two different Web browsers on my iPhone and there is no button at the bottom that allows you to view more transaction. Using the web browsers it seems to be only the mobile version and not the desktop version that can be viewed on your smartphone or tablet


----------



## arbitron (14 Mar 2014)

You should be able to force the desktop view in the settings on Chrome on iPhone.


----------



## gipimann (15 Mar 2014)

Had a look at this on mobile using Chrome. Even if you type www.open24.ie into your browser, it defaults to the mobile site. However there is a link at the bottom of the mobile homepage to go to the desktop site which has all the features, including the "more transactions" button.


----------

